# Everglades backcountry report, 21 February



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For some reason I'm unable to access Imgur and the needed photos so today's report will come from another site... https://forums.floridasportsman.com...rglades-backcountry-report-21-february#latest


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Great report Capt. Bob. No photos on the other site as well.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Got it fixed now so the photos will show properly - but still no joy from imgur (hope they're still up and running since they've got a bunch of my photos...).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great report as usual, Capt. Thanks for the blast of warmer air and hot fishing.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Great report! Can’t wait to start getting back down there.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

B-b-but why didn’t they keep the cobia??


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Wouldn't fit in the cooler


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Captain Bob. I always enjoy reading your reports.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I think you got my cobia! On Monday, a large sawtooth shark at a rivermouth in 3 feet of water swam right beside the boat; there were 3 cobia on him. I could have touched him with my rod. All we had on was a mirrolure which one of the cobia turned and looked at but kept swimming away.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots of big saws in the 'glades... They've been protected there long before anywhere else so we still have a substantial population of them. A few years back one of my anglers got a 24lb cobia off of a ten foot long sawfish - way up inside Whitewater Bay in around two to three feet of water....

You may just have I.D.ed the monster we hooked at the same time as that cobia... Big sawfish can get well over twenty feet long and are pretty much un-stoppable on any gear I'm willing to use...

And for anyone dreaming about grilled cobia... Every day my anglers decide if it's catch and release or if I'll be cutting fish at the end of the day... My wife every now and then laments that I never bring fish home... and that's how it goes. You can just bet that when I have folks wanting cobia for dinner - they get really hard to find... 

And if anyone has info about Imgur I'd sure like to hear about it... I'm getting that sick, Photobucket , feeling since Imgur has all my photos and they've been down all day long...


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

The Admiral. 10-12" long. Cobia candy.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> Wouldn't fit in the cooler


Reminds me of a story I heard, two fisherman fishing a river for trout, one older and one young man; older gentleman keeps catching large fish and throwing them back but keeps the small ones. Driving young man crazy now who is having a hard time landing any fish, he finally says to him I gotta ask man why are you throwing the big fish back and keeping the little ones? He replies cause I only got a 9” frying pan.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Great report as usual! I was out with some friends fishing/camping the Everglades City side. The wind blew out water from some areas and bent tent poles on 3 out of 4 tents. Fishing was good and all of us are looking forward to the next trip.​


----------



## Edward Butera (Aug 14, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> For some reason I'm unable to access Imgur and the needed photos so today's report will come from another site... https://forums.floridasportsman.com...rglades-backcountry-report-21-february#latest


I went out Saturday and the window of opportunity was there while the wind shifted, at the same time the bite was hot around Palm. 7 Snook and endless trout.


----------

